# Ft Pickens Campground Report



## Photoguy504 (Feb 6, 2014)

Launched two kayaks about 6am started trooling fro a bite, about 1 mile or so out 40-48 ft of water up and down the beach up to the first of three tall dark condos, used frozen cigar minnows and artificial to land a nice haul.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

This thread is worthless without pics.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

ChileRelleno said:


> This thread is worthless without pics.


Be nice and explain the protocall to new members about pics, and how nice it is for a report. This was only the OPs 10th post. 
Welcome up there photoguy! Looks like a nice catch there!


----------



## Photoguy504 (Feb 6, 2014)

Sorry I had to download an app to reduce the photo sizes in order to post pics that was why there was a delay on the pics. 

Thanks we plan on going back out this evening and tomorrow morning I'll post more later.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice catch, them schoolies are the best eating size.


----------



## Photoguy504 (Feb 6, 2014)

Ok after going out this evening we ended up with 4 kings and 1 Spanish 
The conditions wasn't favorable it kept us on our toes with waves from all directions and close together but we did it.


----------



## bwise (Apr 8, 2012)

Nice haul! What do you keep all those in while you're out?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

all nice eating size right there.
thanks for sharing & catch 'em up.


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Way to guy guys. I met you guys in the park at Ft Pickens Entrance on Saturday. Looks like everything worked out well for you. great catches.
Chris


----------



## Photoguy504 (Feb 6, 2014)

@bwise we both have ocean kayaks and are able to put the fish into the hull of the boat. It's that only way to go!!!


----------



## Photoguy504 (Feb 6, 2014)

@chasintales hey Chris,
Yeah it turned out to be a good weekend of fishing but it wasn't easy with all those waves and wind but the hard work paid off!!


----------



## Tmrunner (Mar 8, 2014)

Is your hull insulated? I really want to try that on my hobie outback, but I'm afraid to ruin the fish.


----------



## Sean72 (Mar 31, 2015)

I think I ruined my hull after doing that last weekend. The king was too big for my fish bag so we put it in the main hatch and headed back in. Anybody have any tips to get the smell out?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

heck yah boys yall tore em up


----------



## Photoguy504 (Feb 6, 2014)

@tmrunner no insulation in our boats depends on how long your going to be out I guess if your worried about it id throw a bag of ice in there


----------



## Photoguy504 (Feb 6, 2014)

@sean72 you can use bleach or chlorine that will kill any bacteria but the trick will be to make sure the hull gets aired dry


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice catch


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

Sean72 said:


> I think I ruined my hull after doing that last weekend. The king was too big for my fish bag so we put it in the main hatch and headed back in. Anybody have any tips to get the smell out?


Never used it inside a kayak, but I use charcoal and water to get the fish smell out of my coolers.

I forgot about a bunch of pompano leftovers in my cooler for about 4 days in the heat a couple weeks ago, needless to say they were ripe when I opened it. 24 hour soak with charcoal and water, then a wash and the smell is gone.

Baking soda will also work.


----------

